# Stroller Blanket Pattern



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Here's my first ever written pattern, by request from my mother, the Pompeian Lace Stroller Blanket, complete with photo. My PDF didn't work so well, so here it is:


Pompeian Stroller Afghan Approximately 29" x 29"


Materials:&#8232;Worsted weight yarnapproximately 12 ozs.

Size 10- 24" circular knitting needle Stitch markers

Abbreviations:

YO- yarn over
&#8232;K3tog- knit three together&#8232;
PM- place marker
&#8232;SM- slip marker&#8232;
Slip purl-wise- With yarn held in front, insert right needle into stitch as if to purl. Slip stitch to right needle without working. Pass yarn from front to back BETWEEN needles and continue in pattern. This will give a nice edge to your afghan.

Cast on 113 stitches loosely. Remember to knit loosely.

Row 1: Slipping the first stitch purl-wise, K1, PM, knit to the last 2 stitches, PM, K2

Row 2: Slip first stitch purl-wise, K1, SM, K to last 2 stitches, SM, K2

Row 3: (right side)Slip first stitch purl-wise, K1, SM, K1 * YO, K1, K3tog, K1, YO, K1* Repeat between *-* until last 2 stitches, SM, K2

Row 4: Slip first stitch purl-wise, K1, SM, knit until last 2 stitches, SM, K2

Repeat Row 3 and 4 until afghan measures approximately 29" ending with Row 4.

Repeat Row 4 once.

Next Row: (wrong side) Slipping first stitch purl-wise, bind off loosely. The bound off edge will not ripple like the cast on edge.
Weave in all ends.


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

Congratulations on writing your first pattern!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

How sweet of you to share your lovely pattern. And I'm so impressed that you can make a downloadable pattern.
Ellie


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

aljellie said:


> How sweet of you to share your lovely pattern. And I'm so impressed that you can make a downloadable pattern.
> Ellie


Did the download work?


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

The download DID work. I was able to get and save it in my pattern file. :thumbup:very nice blanket.


----------



## Gillr49 (Jul 2, 2013)

Saved it, looks lovely, you are so clever


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

I've designed afghans before, I've just never written out the pattern.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Great ,thank you


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Lovely blanket !


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

The download did work. And the pattern is georgous! Thank you sooo much for sharing your design with us.


----------



## poulie (May 26, 2011)

WOW! Gorgeous! Thanks so much for sharing your pattern! Julie


----------



## South Africa (Jul 3, 2013)

fergablu2 said:
 

> Here's my first ever written pattern, by request from my mother, the Pompeian Lace Stroller Blanket, complete with photo. My PDF didn't work so well, so here it is:
> 
> Pompeian Stroller Afghan Approximately 29" x 29"
> 
> ...


I would love to knit this blanket. What do you mean by PM and SM please?


----------



## South Africa (Jul 3, 2013)

ok, I read the pattern. PM and SM are in the instructions. Will read first next time.


----------



## 3DogMom (May 7, 2013)

I love this! I will use it for my next baby blanket.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> Here's my first ever written pattern, by request from my mother, the Pompeian Lace Stroller Blanket, complete with photo. My PDF didn't work so well, so here it is:
> 
> Pompeian Stroller Afghan Approximately 29" x 29"
> 
> ...


Sorry that the PDF file is heinously large. Here is a smaller file.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

South Africa said:


> I would love to knit this blanket. What do you mean by PM and SM please?


Place marker, slip marker.


----------



## DeniseCM (Aug 30, 2012)

This so lovely, thank you for sharing and well done!


----------



## EVK90344 (Mar 9, 2011)

I think this stitch pattern would also make a great scarf and a prayer shawl. Thank you so much for your inventiveness. Keep up the good work!


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

I want to knit a blanket for our coming grand baby. Since blankets are dangerous --babies might be tangled in them and not be able to breathe, I decided not to, but a stroller blanket sounds safe. Thank you for the lovely blanket pattern! (New mothers have so many things now to worry them. unfortunately.)


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## bethnegrey (Aug 24, 2012)

this is really lovely! I'll definitely be making it -- and being sure to give you credit!


----------



## RitaLittleCat (Sep 19, 2011)

The download did work. Thank you for sharing. I'm putting it to the head of my "To-Do's".


----------



## Seahawker (Mar 30, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. Will start this next week.


----------



## Jaymacphe (Jan 24, 2013)

Love your pattern and have printed it for my next project. Thank you Jay


----------



## southernyankee (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks so much for sharing---I'm going to give it a try. Looks lovely and should make a great blanket to put over a child buckled into a car seat. I worry about using those blankets that have the slits in them for the car seat buckles--read somewhere that they might not be a good idea. This looks perfect to put on top and then tuck around.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Here's the blanket my mother made in Florida State colors in honor of my brother-in-law. I'm mailing a big box today.


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

Just beautiful. You are one talented knitter.


----------



## oddus9 (Mar 2, 2013)

Good Morning,

What a cute blanket!!

You did a great job.

Have a nice day. Tracey


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

your blanket is excellent love the color too, thanks for the pattern!


----------



## maud74 (Aug 8, 2013)

Love it. Thanks for sharing!


----------

